
Billionaire Valley VC Drools Over Chinese Workaholism – DHH - dsr12
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/954319522151976960
======
mankash666
Fucking toad indeed. Recall the movies set in the 70s, where the dad comes
back home in time to catch his son's baseball game. I've seldom been able to
leave for home before 7PM and reading some turd deify the working class' death
for his billion dollar multiple, I wonder who's more heartless - the bosses in
China who don't have an alternative cultural context, or a fuck twad valley VC
who'll kill for his multiple despite benefiting from a culture that values a
well rounded human life and experience.

As for life after coming back home, most nights, I'm required to attend calls
with overseas teams. Thursday, after a long time, I actually had the night to
myself, and an overwhelming sense of guilt of not working swept over me. I
realize it's Stockholm syndrome from slaving every waking hour for my
employer, and this realization is truly depressing

